# some random horse art i've done : )



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

let's start with the old...some random sketches...








rambo - dressage stallion (about a year and a half old)








i tried to draw danny...also like a year and a half old. i got his goofy expression and cowlick but kinda just sucked at blending haha.








clydesdale, from the same time as the previous two.
NEWER STUFF:








steffen peters and floriano, canter pirouette at the 2006[?] WEG. i drew this in fall '07 sometime.








warmblood. he only has a horn because my art assignment was to draw a fantasy picture :] fall '07.








this one's driving me nuts because i NEEEEED to get it done :/ and i'm a lazy bum! fall/winter '07.








another one i need to get done - Man O' War. I started this a year and a half ago and just found it recently - Man O' War is my horse's greatx9 grandsire on both sides so I want to finish it!








a plate i had to do for AP art midterms. it's all done in glaze...this is before it was fired and now it's shiny and has a blue speckled background...i'm bad at painting though haha!
anywayy, let me know what you guys think! and give me tips!
if you want to see the pics i worked from i can post them.
and i also do commissions, message me for a price list,
i do human portraits too and can post a couple if you guys want.
xoxo


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow you can really see your progress. Congrats ! They are great


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_Wow, these are amazing!
I love the dressage ones, you are really great at drawing. ^_^_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!! Could you PM me your price list?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Esha (Feb 23, 2008)

They look really great!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks everyone :] i just noticed that it randomly defined canter pirouette in the middle of the caption for the steffen peters pic...weird haha


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

ohh man ^^^ it did it again haha.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I adore that first drawing you did.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

there fantastic
can i ask how long did it take you to fully draw them?


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you!
wranglerblondie, it usually takes me 5-6 hours. it really depends on the detail involved though. i do preliminary sketches to capture the horse the best i can and then i do layers of shading, starting with a median tone and then doing the darkest values, working up to the lightest which i work in with an eraser and a blending stick.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow! amazing at work! You are really good! 

lol, i am bad at painting also


----------



## Ilovemywalker (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work I love how you are so detailed about it.... i wish I could draw that well


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh im jealous


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job. But on the Clydesdale, it seems as if you have half a Clydesdale, and half a smaller horse for the rear.


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

lol i know, i HATE that clydesdale..ugh. i slacked off and made the shortest backed, weirdest looking horse ever ahahah


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

*Nice!*

Very nice drawings!! Hugz,Jan


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are really good! You don't suck at painting at all- you are really good! I can't paint to save my life... I tried to paint a cat in 4th grade and everyone thought that it was an egg. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have quite the talent! gorgeous work!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are some awesome drawings!!! What type of pricing do you have for custom work?


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I too would like a price list. You are amazing!!!


----------

